# My Ponies!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Jasmine (Skyfire's Desert Princess), Destiny, and Half Moon. Jasmine and Moon are POA's, Jasmine is Moon's mother. Destiny is an Arab cross who we rescued and is now our best horse. They are all broke to ride, and soon we are getting a sweet elderly gelding named Billy. So I can give my "kids", the little girl and boy I babysit, riding lessons. =) And also for me to ride when I'm having a bad day, I've had some bad experiences with horses and sometimes I just need a horse and can get on and not have to worry about getting hurt.

Jasmine

















Can you believe she was born pure bay?

Half's Moon:









Her head


















Destiny:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I just love Jasmine's white forelock- but I wish I could see Destiny a little better- the pcitures of her a too dark on my screen.
Yes- I have one rusty trusty mare too- have had her 11 years and she is always a good ride- money couldn't pry her out of my hands. I have a 5 year old too who is pretty good, though not up to Tess standards but I'm going to sell my 1 1/2 yr old- I'm just too old to start another baby horse. I just keep waiting til I see how she' going to turn out- I think she will be a medium dark palomino. I need that magic person to just show up and want to buy her- I can't make myself advertise her.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah she's hard to get a picture of because 1. she's dark and 2. she likes to be RIGHTNEXTTOYOU! But she knows how to massage your back so that's a plus.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Their all so perdy =)


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL :drool: 

I know I say this too much... but I want a horse! A good ol' trusty one like yours :horse:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys!
Let me tell you it takes forever to find a good horse, but don't let them go once you do.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my!!!! They are beautiful!!!!! I love them!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice lookin horses. 

I have 2 POAs. A 3yr old mare and her 6 month old colt.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooohh I love Destiny...She and my Prider would make a really nicely matched driving team...Lol!!! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're beautiful!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are very pretty!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very pretty horses.I may be getting a new miniature pony.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys. Hah the idea of Destiny pulling a cart is too funny. She would rather be IN the cart with you.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Jasmine is absolutely BEAUTIFUL


----------

